# Fire Shrimp picking my rocks clean...



## Alphax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question here. So I have a main large rock in my tank that was gathering a lot of purple algae on the top (coralline?) and I come home today and my fire shrimp was picking at it feverishly and now its nearly spotless!.. Isn't coralline a good thing here... I did a lot of searching and couldn't find any info on this. Is this normal? or am I mistaking this purple buildup for something other than coralline?'

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats a new one on me. Never heard of that before. Fire Shrimp are not capable of eating Coralline Algae as far as I know, they aren't able to get it off the rock. ?? New one for sure. Or did your Coralline bleach out?


----------



## Alphax (Apr 5, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Thats a new one on me. Never heard of that before. Fire Shrimp are not capable of eating Coralline Algae as far as I know, they aren't able to get it off the rock. ?? New one for sure. Or did your Coralline bleach out?


Nope I came home an about 5x4inch area was clear as could be. Then I did a few things around the house and came back to check and the rest was gone from the front section and he was still there picking away and putting it in his mouth... Maybe its not coralline?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Possible its not Coralline. Got a pic of whats in the tank he could be eating?


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

you sure its Coraline , if its slimy it might be red algae not Coraline 
I mistook it as Coraline when I started out , snails had a field day cleaning it up had clean streaks all over rocks till they got it all


----------

